# Sixers Player of The Game



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

We can start on they're next game.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

A. Iverson: 24 Pts, 3 Reb, 8 Ast 










Sixers win 87-85


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

E Snow: 14 pts 8 assist 5 reb and a steal










99-88 loss to the Knicks


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Kenny Thomas

12 points 
15 rebounds
3 steals

93-91 Loss to Bucks


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Kenny Thomas 

15 points
13 rebounds
3 steals

90-86 win over Detroit


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Eric Snow

12 points 
10 assists
2 steals

90-77 Loss to Pacers


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Allen Iverson









50 points 
6 assists
5 rebounds 
2 steals


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Sixers 78 Pistons 76*

Eric Snow 17 pts, 7 assists, 3 boards


----------



## Ace Gunner (Jun 18, 2003)

i'd say Aaron McKie

21 points
5 assists


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

You guys miss so many games. At least keep up with what you start...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ace Gunner</b>!
> i'd say Aaron McKie
> 
> 21 points
> 5 assists


You also have to take into account the defensive job, Snow did on Billups in the 2nd half of the game and the defensive job he did on Rip in the first half.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

The Detroit 78-76 major upset was featuring Mr. Aaron Mckie as its best player. Amazing clutch shooting. 

Snow made a major mistake at the end on Tuesday and 3 major mistakes at the end in the previos victory. Foul shot misses and two turnovers. UGH!

If Robinson can play and stay healthy then the 76ers could win with more than smoke and mirrors, which is what this little run is all about. They need personnel healthy to sustain. 

Dalembert and Salmons arwe contributing on most nights, a big plus. Everybody else is injured or Bucknerizing.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jsa</b>!
> The Detroit 78-76 major upset was featuring Mr. Aaron Mckie as its best player. Amazing clutch shooting.
> 
> Snow made a major mistake at the end on Tuesday and 3 major mistakes at the end in the previos victory. Foul shot misses and two turnovers. UGH!
> ...


lol @ Bucknerizing.  I absolutely hate that guy. I wish we would just cut him.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't cut anybody just yet there Beez. How about 12 healthies first. 

My point is we can only win in the long run if we can get these guys healthy and playing together. An upset here or there, and a cheap home loss has been the pattern.

Ayers should be using Coleman only 24 minutes a game and stick to it. Anything to keep the core big guys healthy.

I would think that Ayers will use Thomas mostly on Anthony on Friday. An out of shape Robinson will get torched by that young stud.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jsa</b>!
> Don't cut anybody just yet there Beez. How about 12 healthies first.
> 
> My point is we can only win in the long run if we can get these guys healthy and playing together. An upset here or there, and a cheap home loss has been the pattern.
> ...


I can understand not cutting him until we get 12 guys healthy, but hes awful. I think hes one of the worst players in basketball


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

E. Snow
7-11, 14 Pts
6 Rebs, 14 Assists


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Glen Robinson 12-16 shooting, 2-3 3pts 26 pts


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

i will say one thing . Player of the game its all Sixers players because this team give the best in all games .


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Sixers lose 125-122 in OT*

Sam Dalembert with 24 pts 16 rebounds and 3 blocks. Go sammie. I would have rather gotten the win


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Philadelphia 85, New Orleans 82*

Allen Iverson

10-23 FG, 2-5 3PA, 9-14FT, 7Rbds, 8assts, 4Stls

in the win


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Minnesota 106, Philadelphia 101*

Allen Iverson

8-21 FG, 1-6 3PA, 11-11FT, 6Rbds, 9assts, 1Stls, 28 pts 
in the loss


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Minnesota 106, Philadelphia 101*

A. Iverson
10-24, 40 Pts
2 Rebs, 11 Assists in the win


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Kenny Thomas*

KT's Stat Line:: 50 mins, 8-16 FG, 8-10 FT, 16 Reb, 5 blks, 25 points


----------

